# Anyone have a PPE log book that they'd feel like sharing?



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Anyone have a PPE log book that they'd feel like sharing?

I have been wanting to make up my own, but haven't and I know I am running a risk if one of my guys get caught breaking a safety law. A friend of mine just got a fine because one of his employees wasn't strapped in on a walkable roof when repairing a chimney flashing. The employee had the harness on the truck and was instructed to use it (supposedly). 

I just want a log book to show that I provided PPE equipment, and that the employee acknowledges recieving it and being trained to use it. Rather than have a form for each piece, I think it makes sense to have form for each employee with the various items on the sheet. 

Anyone have a PPE log book that they'd feel like sharing?


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

how about this? may be able to use at a guide

60 pages is a bit long :thumbsup:

http://www.worksafebc.com/publications/health_and_safety/by_topic/assets/pdf/small_biz_log_book.pdf


----------

